# [BMW i3] headlamp vertical aim control error // broken level sensor replaced



## the1ks (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I am getting a "Headlamp vertical aim control" error message on my 2017 BMW i3.









The *level sensor in the rear of the car* (part #37146870200, connected to rear suspension, located behind driver side rear wheel) was physically broken. Its arm was still connected to the suspension but the main part was just dangling from its wiring connection. Something must hit its mounting bracket (part 8 below) pretty hard as the bolt (part 7 below) holding the bracket to the subframe was broken off.










I replaced the broken level sensor and bolt (*part 1 and 7 in the right-side picture above*) with original BMW parts, but above error message is still shown.

My questions:

[1] Are any additional steps needed to perhaps clear the error message after replacing the sensor?

[2] Or is it more likely that I have an additional problem, f.e. connection wiring could be damaged (even though no damage visible). What would be the best next steps in the diagnosis?

Thank you!


----------



## the1ks (2 mo ago)

Any idea on this? Thank you!


----------

